# Anyone have Customers Interested In Spangel?



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has customers showing any interest in spangle? We work with the trade and have a few shops that have asked about it but really not much talk about it yet for us.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

So, what do you mean by spangle?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

*Spangle* may refer to:

Spangle (or Sequin), a small, thin, often circular piece of glittering metal or other material, used especially for decorating garments
Spangle, the aesthetic feature of visible crystallites on the surface of galvanized steel.
Spangles, sweets you could buy in Britain, went out of production in the early 1980s
The Spangle Papilio protenor, a butterfly belonging to the Swallowtail family
Spangle, Washington, USA
Spangle (novel), a historical novel by Gary Jennings
My guess is the first one Sequins!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Spangle (or Sequin), a small, thin, often circular piece of glittering metal or other material, used especially for decorating garments - 

These would be Hotfix Spangle or Sequin.

Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

No problem Scott, it's still early in the day. 
I did see the other post of the new machine All American Supply is showing, looks interesting. Do you happen to know how durable hot press spangles/sequins are on a garment?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> No problem Scott, it's still early in the day.
> I did see the other post of the new machine All American Supply is showing, looks interesting. Do you happen to know how durable hot press spangles/sequins are on a garment?


I think they are very durable. I have a sample I received at a tradeshow over a year ago. I wash it with the other laundry and put it in the dryer and haven't lost a sequin yet.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

These sequin designs are nice, but it's just something about those holes that I don't like. In any event, I would agree, if you have a larger design that you typically do with ss16 stones, using the sequins may make it a lighter design. Other than that, I don't see much weight difference in the ss06 or ss10 designs. I have over 2200 and 1600 stones in each of these designs, and you can't even tell they are on the shirts


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with you on the holes -- It really bothers me too! It is the first thing that my eyes and a few of my customers eyes go to first! There is a machine that cuts the spangles as it places them so you don't have the holes but it is not available in the states (they won't bring it to the USA) I think spangle is a product that the industry knows about but the majority of customers doesn't know it is available and would choose stones over spangle right now. This is what I think right now but don't have much to go on. The first thing you get is what is spangle and then they didn't know that it is available in Hotfix.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree. My question is, If you don't have a sequin machine, can you buy hot fix sequins just like we can buy rhinestones. If so, who carries them? I'm really not ready to invest in a 20k machine without KNOWING that I have a market that will produce continuous need. And I don't want a company with 100+ minimums either. I'd love to be able to put together some small scale designs in both stones and sequins and see the actual reaction. I'd also like to know if the sequins could be used on the decal material?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

We all often think shirts are our main business which is not wisest concept. Open your territory. How many shirts you own? how many other cloths do you have? Jean pocket is example. Rhsn will scratch car seats and falling off. another one is see my other posts. Underwear, swiming suits, formal dress, thin fablic, sweaters, fuzzy even works, leather too ---- if we squeegees our brain portentials are unlimited. 
My guess of racial of "all other cloth" VS "shirts" is. more than 20:1. just look into your closet. Just my thought.
Sublimation is another area rhsn cannot do it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

What's the difference between your machine and this one: Spangle Machine | MESA Distributors, Inc.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I just got my machine but have not even run it yet. I had a customer come to me for custom rhinestone transfers. I showed her the sequin sample and she fell in love. She ended up ordering 200 pieces, and I did not even get to set up or get training yet. She was just as excited as me.

The colors are awesome too because unlike the rhinestones there are so many different versions of the same color that you can do interesting variations in designs that you cannot do with rhinestones. I have a lot of people interested just from the sample. I cannot wait till I do my stock designs. They like the idea of sequin being threadless and the holograms bling a lot more than the rhinestones. I have not had anyone say anything about the holes in my samples.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

They don't make that machine anymore and it had a few problems so the re-designed it from the ground up and the new version works great. It was kind of like the first generation cams - The first model worked but was at half the speed and had a few design problems. Two years ago the brought out the new cams and double the speed and fixed the design problems. They did the same with the spangle machine but right now they won't let it ship to the USA. It cuts the spangle so you get a much higher end looking design (no hole and you can have a die made of any symbol you would want. The spangle is also thinner - you can tell just by touching. I would love to have this machine but if it isn't available then you start looking for something else. Right now I have not found anything as high end as that machine.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> What's the difference between your machine and this one: [/quote





allhamps said:


> Good question and thank you. It is going to be long post but worth to read them all.
> Since AA launch this sequin machine 2 years ago when every one had negative vision but I believed myself and potentials, so AA keep push this project and now we can even keep up with demends. We sold out 4 color stock and waiting for next container arrives. Just received PO from China this morning. Many are pre-sold before arrive. It is good thing to my TIGERS(service team) to catch up installs and trainings.
> NC Korea saw my trend of success and they decide to make similar machine but they had to have go around 8 patents violation. However AA thinks they are violating some and court will make a call.
> SWF (sunstar, Emb machine mfg in Korea) was same but they shot down their production line couple months back.
> ...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe the sequins are low or no lead so you could use them to decorate for the 12 and under crowd. Gives the bling without the lead issues of rhinestones.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, it's 2013 guys. How are your machines holding up now? would love some feedback


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Went to the ISS Show in FT, TX last month. Just to clarify, there are sequin machines that create transfers that can be heat pressed and spangle machines. Sequin have the holes in the middle and spangle do not.

I'm on the fence about it too. I wouldn't be the one to buy one because I'm just doing design work now, but I have a very good friend who might eventually be interested in the spangle machine.

I too would like to hear opinions on both?

Thanks,
Di


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Who here has a spangle machine???
I have a rhinestone machine, but it does not do spangles. I do however have customer's that would use spangles. So, please email or pm me as I would like to get some spangle transfers made in the future.
Thanks!!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

So...just getting the lingo right. Sequinn has the hole and and a Spangle is solid?
Why not just use SM DecoSparkle vinyl and cut circles and apply them. The whole "faux" rhinestone method looks just like spangles.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> So...just getting the lingo right. Sequinn has the hole and and a Spangle is solid?
> Why not just use SM DecoSparkle vinyl and cut circles and apply them. The whole "faux" rhinestone method looks just like spangles.


 This is actually a great idea! and would work fantastic for single colour designs and a great way to see if customers are interested in it. I think I will give this a try and see how it works out. I will have to price out the cost per design and see if there's much difference.....I love trying new things/ideas


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

shayne0307 said:


> This is actually a great idea! and would work fantastic for single colour designs and a great way to see if customers are interested in it. I think I will give this a try and see how it works out. I will have to price out the cost per design and see if there's much difference.....I love trying new things/ideas


 
This is a similar idea with the DecoSparkle vinyl, but instead of little cirlces, they were hearts.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...56504847.35836.132162140205332&type=3&theater


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We purchased the ProSpangle machine about a year ago. The machine runs three - four times faster than our cams! We love the fact that the spangle doesn't have a hole in the middle. Every month the business keep growing so we think it is going to be one of the new trends but you never know. 

The machine takes a little more maintenance than the cams and it took us a little longer to learn than the cams. We would purchase it again so that is always a good thing. We tried the one with the hole in the middle and the prospangle is so much better as far as operation and the end result you really can't compare because of the ugly hole on the other machine. We have had several customers convert over to our transfers because they don't like the look of the other transfers.

Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Scott, would you be willing to send out some sample transfers? I've contacted Coldesi about getting samples a while ago and never received anything. I also contacted all american about there sequin machine and they sent samples, t shirts, and information on both their sequin and DTG machine. Let's see some samples of the prospangles.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Valleyboy 1

We have a sample pack already made to send out - just go to this web address and enter your mailing address and we will send you one. www.spangletransfers.com/sample. 

Scott


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> So...just getting the lingo right. Sequinn has the hole and and a Spangle is solid?
> Why not just use SM DecoSparkle vinyl and cut circles and apply them. The whole "faux" rhinestone method looks just like spangles.


 They had a thread on here a long time ago on this subject. Called it the poor mans bling.Im not sure why its called that because deco sparkle isn't as cheap as stones.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

When you factor in labor cost of doing rhinestones templates with a vinyl cutter vs cutting out the holographic vinyl, that's why they call it the poor mans bling. Stahls did a video of the process, you should check it out.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Scott, I went to the website and submitted my info


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How to Create Faux Rhinestones with CAD-CUT® Hologram - YouTube

Here's the link to the video Stahls Cadcutdirect posted on the topic....


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

After you make the initial rhinestone template I think it would be faster to make a rhinestone design than cutting vinyl and weeding it. It looks like it would be a nightmare making sure all of those little circles stays on the carrier sheet and don't get pulled up when you weed.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay, I've seen this question ALOT! This explains the difference between sequins and spangles: Spangles vs Sequin Transfers - YouTube it's a little salesy, but the explanation should be very clear. 



hi-nrg-joe said:


> So...just getting the lingo right. Sequinn has the hole and and a Spangle is solid?
> Why not just use SM DecoSparkle vinyl and cut circles and apply them. The whole "faux" rhinestone method looks just like spangles.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I received my samples from your company Scott, I really like the spangle transfers. I'll be ordering my transfers from you.


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have received my samples too. Very nice! I was wondering ....I received a spangle butterfly...how much do you charge for something like that? Mabey you can PM me and give me an idea of say 1- 12 pcs. 24 pcs, and 48pcs.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pm me that info as well, also I'll be interested in designs sizes of 10x10, and 12x12 as well


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I am still considering an automated spangle machine. Would love some feedback if possible. 

1. Has anyone purchased one recently? 

2. How difficult is it to learn the software?

3. Have you earned a good deal of money back on the machine? Has it nearly paid for itself?

4. Do you wholesale transfers to other screen shops or rhinestone people?

5. Do you use it every day to justify a payment on a a machine like that?

6. How about the pros and cons of owning one?

7. I know it is a large machine. I keep wondering if they would ever make a table top type that would take up less space? Anyone with a "crystal ball" out there? 

Any information, comments or feedback would really be appreciated. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

The pro spangle is a table top.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Only looks similar. Try to place the "stones" as close together as the ProSpangle does and then try and weed it. Not even close. ProSpangle is great, but the machine is very temper-mental and I mean temper-mental.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL .... yes it is that


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

They are VERY hard wearing.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

They wear well thru laundering and last a long time on the garment?


----------

